
Introducing Uber Freight: We're in for the Long Haul - rgawdzik
https://freight.uber.com/
======
sheraz
Is this playing in the same sandbox as uship ([http://is](http://is) hip.com)?

~~~
sheraz
Sorry -- just saw this. [http://uship.com](http://uship.com) \-- I was on
mobile and got auto-corrected

------
danielvf
Note that there is zero useful information on the site, other than the mere
fact of it's existence.

------
MulliMulli
Is that OTTO?

